# simonton windows



## ayesha28 (Apr 29, 2011)

how do they compare with other replacement windows


----------



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

2010 Builder and Remodeler Residential Window and Patio Door Satisfaction Study conducted by J.D. Power show Simonton rate among the best.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

We sell their windows with very good luck. I even put them in my own home when I remodeled. We only use their new construction windows. They have a full nailing fin which creates a water tight seal with the vycor tape, and their double hungs can come with integrated J channel around them. Quick install, water tight, decent window for replacements, a good warranty, and they look very nice. The vinyl welds on the miters are a little rough on some, but still a really good window for the price range.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought all new simonton windows (vinyl replacements) for my house when I moved in a couple years ago. I think it was the prism line. At the time, it was supposed to be their best for residential. I had three estimates for windows and simonton were the cheapest. The other two companies were local dealers that advertise a lot on local radio. I know where some of their cost was going. One of the dealers was 2x simonton, and the other was about 1.5x more. Anywho, the windows are decent enough. I don't really have any complaints. The guy who installed them was pretty good and I think that matters a lot. Trying to do comparisons between windows is a pain (pun sort of intended). I went and looked at the windows and they seemed well made. I look at this issue as what will do the job w/o costing me was too much. And honestly, these days, you cannot count on new windows in a home to get you more money if you sell your house.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Tangelo said:


> 2010 Builder and Remodeler Residential Window and Patio Door Satisfaction Study conducted by J.D. Power show Simonton rate among the best.


Your posts here might have a bit more credibility if you replied to problems our members have with products you do not sell at HD, and do not add links to. ***your links were removed*** Otherwise, you come off as spammers and get reported.

DM


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

I use Simonton windows in my rehabs. My experience with them is similar to MJW. I buy them from a local distributor, not a DIY store and save a few $$. When I researched windows 2 years ago, I found very little difference in vinyl windows. Simonton offered the best value for the money IMHO.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

ayesha28 said:


> how do they compare with other replacement windows


Dredging up an older thread, but I know appreciate reading people's thoughts on stuff like this...

I had Simonton 6500 double hung replacement windows installed last November, so far I'm satisfied with them--they operate nicely, they block sound reasonably enough and they are certainly air and thermal tight (you can hold your hand next to it in the winter/summer and not feel cold/hot). I got the half-size screens which in hind sight I wish were full height in all but a couple of the windows.

This past spring I had four other odd windows done with Simonton as well... 2 awning windows around my fireplace (crank out windows) which were also "6500 series", and and two "hopper" windows in my basement (very large, 34"Wx28"H I believe) those were "6000 series"... very satisfied with both as well.

I def. give them a thumbs up, and they feel way better then the bottom of the barrel American Craftsman or the value line Harvey windows that I was also considering.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Simonton makes a decent product. I'd say they are a solid "B" among vinyl windows, and definitely one of the better windows available to DIY'ers


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Simonton makes a decent product. I'd say they are a solid "B" among vinyl windows, and definitely one of the better windows available to DIY'ers


+1

B would be my assessment as well.


----------

